

Tips for Honeycomb Design - jeanhsu
http://eng.pulse.me/5-tips-for-honeycomb-design/

======
walexander
There was a Google I/O session which detailed a lot of the same tips in this
blog post. However, thankfully, this post was a lot more succinct.

If anyone's interested though, here's a link to the session:
[http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/sessions/designing-
and-...](http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/sessions/designing-and-
implementing-android-uis-for-phones-and-tablets.html)

------
ZoFreX
This post really needs more images - for example, in "Design for both
landscape and portrait" it would be useful to see how Pulse looks in portrait
mode on the tablet too.

~~~
wtracy
Right under bullet four there are two images--the one on the left is portrait
mode.

There's not a lot of whitespace between the images, so I could see someone
mistaking it for being just one wide image.

